# KMC missing link vs Connex



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

I have Campy ultra narrow 10 speed chain and have always used Connex 10S1 (ie shimano, as per C-40 advice) link for this, but am finding this hard to source in UK (rumour they don't make them any more!)

Is the KMC missing link for campy next best option for the ultra narrow Campagnolo chain?

or maybe SRAM 10 powerlock?

many thanks for your advice

Charlie


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Trek now ships Shimano 10s equipped bikes with the KMC link. Our service manager recommends it to our customers rather than use the Shimano pins, but it is the customer's choice.

However, I've yet to see it used on a Campy chain. I simply use the KMC DX10/SC (Shimano and Campy compatible) chain on my 10s Campy drivetrain. As I've posted elsewhere, it shifts beautifully and is dead quiet. And so far durability is acceptable, but on that score I'd probably have to go with Campy. But the price difference offsets that.


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*thanks*

thanks for advice - any views on SRAM 10 powerlock with campy un chain?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*doesn't fit...*

The connex 10S1 should still be readily available. The standard KMC link that fits their 10 speed chain will also fit a Shimano chain, but not a Campy UN. The only links with the proper inner width are the SRAM powerloc and the Forster Superlink, model 4.

I have seen a post that showed a KMC link that was supposedly Campy compatible, but some of those claims refer to the old original Campy 10 chain, not the new UN chain. Coincidentally, the original Campy 10 chain, Shimano 10 and KMC are all nearly identical in width across the inner sideplates and take the same connecting link.

I believe that Wipperman now only makes their most narrow 10 speed chain that was referred to as Shimano compatible, but is now listed as compatible with all 10 speed systems. The connex link for that chain should be the 10S1 and fit the Campy UN chain.

Unfortunately, a lot of the sellers of the connex link don't even know what they are selling. I bought a couple of links from bike tires direct that were claimed to fit a Campy UN chain, but is was the older, wider, link, still marked 10 SPEED, the same as it has been for many years.

I'm also using the KMC DX10SC chain on my Campy drivetrains right now. They work fine, but I've only got 1250 miles on one chain, so I can't report on the chain life yet. I only paid $21 for these chains, so I'll easily get my money's worth from them.

Here's what you need. Note that they still claim it fits Shimano chains, but it does not.
http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...nk+6.1mm&vendorCode=WIPPERMN&major=1&minor=11


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*thanks C-40*



C-40 said:


> The connex 10S1 should still be readily available. The standard KMC link that fits their 10 speed chain will also fit a Shimano chain, but not a Campy UN. The only links with the proper inner width are the SRAM powerloc and the Forster Superlink, model 4.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> ...


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*yes...*

The KMC link will produce nearly twice the normal side clearance it it's install on a Campy UN or SRAM chain. It fits Shimano or KMC only.


----------



## pjcampo (Jun 10, 2008)

I got a KMC MissingLink labeled 5.88 mm. It says for KMC and Shimano only. I think it's a "10S" but it's not 5.9, it's 5.88 (.02 mm!!! that is small) Is this different? Still unacceptable? It "seems" to work fine.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*measure...*



pjcampo said:


> I got a KMC MissingLink labeled 5.88 mm. It says for KMC and Shimano only. I think it's a "10S" but it's not 5.9, it's 5.88 (.02 mm!!! that is small) Is this different? Still unacceptable? It "seems" to work fine.


What chain are you using it with? If it's on a Shimano chain and has .004 - .008 inch of side clearance, then it fits. If it's on a SRAM or Campy UN chain and has this much clearance it fits. If the side clearance is around .015 inch on a Campy or SRAM chain, then it's the standard KMC link and does not fit the chain properly.

The outside width is not very important, it's the inner width of the connector link that is important. You need to measure the inner width with calipers or use feeler gages between the outer and inner plates to determine the clearance in order to know if the link fits.


----------



## Pieter (Oct 17, 2005)

What is your experience with these and similar links / connectors? No mishaps? 

My LBS avoids using them, but fortunately still sells them. They say links can come undone on a bumpy road.

I have used 9 speed SRAM links with total success over many thousands of miles. 

I also use a 10 speed no-name which looks nearly like KMC has also been trouble-free, but these wear out every 1000km (625 miles) with bad link pin wear.

I found some real KMC Missing Link ones now, I hope they last longer.

IMHO a Shimano pin which is used without the requisite skill, is more likely to fail than any connector.

Is the SRAM 10 powerlock link removable / reusable? It seems not?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

I've never had a failure of a connector link. The SRAM powerloc is not intended for reuse and only fits a SRAM or Campy UN chain. You might be able to remove and reinstall it with a special pair of pliers from Park Tool, or a homemade version made by grinding down a pair of small needle nose pliers.

http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=5&item=MLP-1


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Pieter said:


> My LBS avoids using them, but fortunately still sells them. They say links can come undone on a bumpy road.


then find a new LBS as that is one of the biggest crock of crap (







) commements I have heard in years,!


----------



## Pieter (Oct 17, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, so maybe the Powerloc comes off again, but not after it has been forced onto a Shimano.
KMC will do fine for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pieter (Oct 17, 2005)

Well you know certain types of LBS... this one recently still advocated the use of WD-40 for chain lubrication


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

C40, what's your opinion of the IRD chain connector link? Their packaging says they make one for Campy as well as Shimano/Sram.

Birddog


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Pieter said:


> Is the SRAM 10 powerlock link removable / reusable? It seems not?



I am using one without issue and have opend and closed several times without issue. I just took an old set of c-clip pliers and ground out little grooves for the link ends, works like a champ.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*never tried it...*



Birddog said:


> C40, what's your opinion of the IRD chain connector link? Their packaging says they make one for Campy as well as Shimano/Sram.
> 
> Birddog


I've not tried the IRD link, but as with others, you have to watch the fit. If someone says they have a link the fits Shimano/SRAM, it can't be 10 speed, because they require different links. One link could fit Campy UN/SRAM and another could fit Shimano, KMC or the old Campy 10 chain. I've never owned an IRD chain to measure the inner plate width.

Some of the advertising for these links is outdated. Campy quit making the original wider 10 speed chain two years ago, but you still see the same links advertised as Campy compatible, when they actually fit the old chain, not the current model.


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

My mistake, The package indicates that they make a Shimano 10 only, a Campy/IRD 10, and a 9 spd IRD only. I bought an IRD Snap Link III with the box X'ed for 10 Speed Shimano only. It works well after about 30 miles testing.
The back of the pkg states " Now our 10-speed Snap Link is compatible with both Campy and IRD chains". I'm guessing that means only the one X'ed for Campy/ IRD. I guess I could go to their website to find out more.

Birddog


----------



## tomacita (May 7, 2007)

*boo powerlink*

The powerlink is a one time use. Booo for that. I don't know about KMC... I think the Connex is the way to go. I hope you can find it.



charlieboy said:


> I have Campy ultra narrow 10 speed chain and have always used Connex 10S1 (ie shimano, as per C-40 advice) link for this, but am finding this hard to source in UK (rumour they don't make them any more!)
> 
> Is the KMC missing link for campy next best option for the ultra narrow Campagnolo chain?
> 
> ...


----------



## pjcampo (Jun 10, 2008)

Ugh. OK. 

I am guessing its a Record UN chain (it says "CR" on it) and came on my bike with a 2007 Record group. I really don't have any way of measuring this. On my other bike, my LBS gave me a connector that looks like a Connex, but it doesn't say 10S1 on it, it says 10-speed spelled out. If I didn't know any better I would say it works OK, because it's been on there for a while(a couple thousand?) However the KMC seems to actually work better. It doesn't hiccup passing through the derailleur cogs at least. I rode 100 miles on it in the past 2 days. I do have a race Sunday, and would like to get this correct. But my gut says don't mess with it if it works until after the race. Touching bikes 1 day before race is :hand:


----------



## tomacita (May 7, 2007)

*chain stretch?*

I just replaced my chain because it was stretched to .75 on the Park tools chain checker. I replaced the chain and tried to keep my Connex, but couldn't. It was WAY to stretched out. The difference between the old Connex and new chain, threw it off of the cassette as it turned around it. Just a thought... It might be worth it to check.


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

> it says 10-speed spelled out.


I believe that is the one that was made for the Wipperman 10 speed chain. They work on Campy UN, but they are noisy and a little clunky

Birddog.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*wrong links...*

Both the KMC and connex link marked 10 speed have more side clearance than is desirable. You need the connex link marked 10S1. Although it probably won't fail due to the extra clearance, neither is the best choice for a Campy UN chain. The old Campy chains are marked C 10. Most UN models have holes in the sideplates, except Veloce, and they have a C around each hole.

You may have been installing your connex link backwards. On the lower section of chain, viewing the right side of the bike, the outer plate of the link should have the slotted end pointing toward the back of the bike.


----------



## drewmcg (Sep 19, 2005)

*Campy UN chain mishap*



C-40 said:


> I've never had a failure of a connector link. The SRAM powerloc is not intended for reuse and only fits a SRAM or Campy UN chain. You might be able to remove and reinstall it with a special pair of pliers from Park Tool, or a homemade version made by grinding down a pair of small needle nose pliers.
> 
> http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=5&item=MLP-1


Had my Connex 10S1 connector come apart this weekend on a double shift of my Veloce UN chain on the second ride of the season. Fortunately, my riding mates have better eyes than I do, and found the bits for re-install. Otherwise a long walk/wait.

I had recently installed a new DuraAce 7800 crankset, so maybe I put the Connex on "wrong" (still can't see how that's possible, but I know C-40 has a theory). I think the thing just wore out and that, combined with a clunky double shift down to the small ring and up to a larger diameter cog in back heading up a hill caused it to come apart.

Back at home, I put a new Veloce UN chain on and used the bloody pin (time to work in a third chain to my rotation, anyway). I'll think I'll order a couple of Superlink IV's (made by Foster?) (at lickbike.com). I've never had them come apart, but they do seem to wear down quicker than the Connex.

I probably had 2,500-3,500 miles on this connex link. And I'm big (225+ lbs).


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

I had my Chorus UN 10 speed snapped on me last weekend. The fault is mine as I reused the same pin/connector after cleaning my chain. I just hated dirty chain and have a tendency of cleaning it after about 300-400 km. I'm now looking at getting an IRD reusable snap link connect to simplify removal ...

http://www.labicicletta.com/edatcat...r_action=detail&catalogno=US-IRDCAMPYSNAPLINK


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*big mistake...*

Never rejoin a flush pin chain with the same pin. As for that link, I'd surprised if it's made to fit the new 5.9mm Campy chain. Most fit the old 6.1mm chain, which also fits Shimano and KMC. It will probably work, but the side clearance may be larger than intended. A side clearance in the .004-.008 inch range is normal. I've had no problem with up to .012 (10S1 link on an 11 speed chain).


----------



## Pieter (Oct 17, 2005)

I bought a new KMC chain - type 'X10-93' whatever that might be. It says something about being perfect for Campagnolo. But it seems to run perfectly on Shimano as well, of course. I got it as a wholesale deal, so couldn't be picky. 

The funny thing is, the link which came with it in the sealed package, was WAY too wide. Clearly a 9 speed link. It will interfere with the cogs. Packaging error or ???

Fortunately I have two identical twin-packs KMC S-10 links meant for 10 speed Shimano. One pair fits the new chain albeit tightly, the other pair (bought six months later) is too narrow.

So it seems the later batch of KMC links was narrowed - or else it is a question of production tolerance. The difference is rather large - maybe .004 inch - visible in a casual inspection.

The instructions which come with the X10-93 chain state, that the link must be forcibly snapped into place and is not subsequently removable. Maybe if a narrow S-10 link is used, this is how it will fit. But it could also bust apart or make a stiff , unreliable link.

I have played with the lefttover bit of chain. Seems like filing / grinding it to suit whatever available link works fine. Only a minute amount of metal needs to be removed. Maybe that is the only solution with this accursed variety of different chain and link widths.


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

*C-40 -- KMC link for Campy 9 spd?*

I haven't moved to the 10-spd world yet (much less 11) and am putting on a new Campy Record C9 chain, and have a new KMC Missing Link 9 which is labeled "for 6.6 mm 9 speed chains." Should that work on the Campy chain?

Thanks!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*clearance...*

The only way to know for sure is to check the side clearance. There should be a gap 0f .004-.008 inch between the inner and outer plates. A link that fits too tightly may fail when cross chained.


----------

